# Zerreissprobe einer Popdiva



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2017)

*Mariah Carey platzt aus allen Nähten!*



 


​



*Drall, draller, Mariah Carey! 
Die Pop-Diva ist bekannt für ihre Stimmgewalt — aber auch für ihr Faible für Minikleider, bei denen in der Regel extrem wenig Stoff verarbeitet wurde.*


----------



## weazel32 (27 Sep. 2017)

Hautenges Kleid:thumbup:

...was will man mehr:thx:


----------



## XiLitos (28 Sep. 2017)

Früher hätte ihr das Kleid besser gepasst...
Nun ist es etwas knapp.....


----------



## Tittelelli (28 Sep. 2017)

Der Hefekuchen


----------



## comatron (28 Sep. 2017)

Da bekommt man eine vage Vorstellung davon, wie sich die Bockwurst im Kunstdarm fühlen muss.


----------

